# Froggys Fog Scents



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife can't stand the smell of raw fog juice, so I'm going to buy one of Froggy's scents. We're leaning toward Forest, but forty bucks is a chunk of change to risk. Has anyone else tried the Forest scent? Is it piney or earthy or what?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure about that one. But I have a gallon of Campfire and Marsh on the way and will test next week.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I got a gallon of the Gothic scent and its actualy sort of pleasant smelling kind of a minty spice smell, not overpowering or bad smelling at all.


----------

